# No more looking for pax at pickup!



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

I'm sick of this shit! These idiots can't put the pin in the right spot and expect us to find them like hide and seek. Unless it is a massive surge of 3.3x like this last weekend, I'm going to the pick up locaion with a quick text saying I'm here. Not in my car by 5.5 mins, I'm out! I'm not calling to see if you are coming or where you are. I can't deal with this stress anymore.


----------



## Iceagetlc (Nov 26, 2016)

5.5 minutes? You're generous. I'm 4.5 minutes then driving away for .5 minutes.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

Iceagetlc said:


> 5.5 minutes? You're generous. I'm 4.5 minutes then driving away for .5 minutes.


How do you get the cancel fee? I heard even a few secs off and uberr might not pay. I leave a half min buffer


----------



## Bean (Sep 24, 2016)

No offense but that's all you should have been doing in the first place. *Go to pin, wait 5, leave.* No call, no text, just leave. They have your car make/model, location, picture, tag, two ways to contact you, everything! There's no need to hold their hand, it's already being held.


----------



## Iceagetlc (Nov 26, 2016)

iUBERdc said:


> How do you get the cancel fee? I heard even a few secs off and uberr might not pay. I leave a half min buffer


I have a timer in the car that I set when I park when in reality the Uber timer has started before I've even gotten into position, giving me a good 15 second buffer.


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

I round up.... Just to be safe. So say i pull in at 10:42, i give it to 10:48... So in case it was actually 10:42:57, im still good.

I sometimes call early on, at like 1 or 2 minutes, just to let them know I'm there and ready, but i leave after 5 and change.


----------



## Atom guy (Jul 27, 2016)

Iceagetlc said:


> 5.5 minutes? You're generous. I'm 4.5 minutes then driving away for .5 minutes.


This is the real trick. Once you "touch" the destination, the clock starts.



Fishchris said:


> I round up.... Just to be safe. So say i pull in at 10:42, i give it to 10:48... So in case it was actually 10:42:57, im still good.
> 
> I sometimes call early on, at like 1 or 2 minutes, just to let them know I'm there and ready, but i leave after 5 and change.


I stay an extra couple minutes too. But how long I stay depends on whether the passenger replies to my "I'm here" text.


----------



## AVLien (Mar 4, 2017)

This is all compounded by the fact that the new app may or may not send you to the correct pickup location. I've been a block or more in the wrong direction. I would be absolutely ecstatic if they encouraged the pax to verify their location. Their GPS weirdness plus the Driver app GPS weirdness equals total pandemonium on a busy Saturday night.


----------



## BoboBig (Mar 1, 2017)

iUBERdc said:


> I'm sick of this shit! These idiots can't put the pin in the right spot and expect us to find them like hide and seek. Unless it is a massive surge of 3.3x like this last weekend, I'm going to the pick up locaion with a quick text saying I'm here. Not in my car by 5.5 mins, I'm out! I'm not calling to see if you are coming or where you are. I can't deal with this stress anymore.


Make it 5 mins flat don't call don't text they are grown adults who some have very good jobs but don't even know how to accurately catch a simple ride on a app...No wonder the economy and stuff are all messed up got these morons running ish..



iUBERdc said:


> How do you get the cancel fee? I heard even a few secs off and uberr might not pay. I leave a half min buffer


It should tell you on the app that the times up and cancel for no show it doesn't do it for every pick up and location but it does for most...I think poos are 1.5 mins...


----------



## Iceagetlc (Nov 26, 2016)

I used to complain about pool but now it's my best friend. I hit deny further requests and hope the dumbass isn't out in 1:50.


----------



## AVLien (Mar 4, 2017)

AVLien said:


> This is all compounded by the fact that the new app may or may not send you to the correct pickup location. I've been a block or more in the wrong direction. I would be absolutely ecstatic if they encouraged the pax to verify their location. Their GPS weirdness plus the Driver app GPS weirdness equals total pandemonium on a busy Saturday night.


A few hours after I posted this, I ended up 1.7 miles from the correct pick up location. This is my route from the place the app took me to the actual location of the pax:










Just Saiyan. Not always those nefarious pax that make things complicated. Okay, carry on with the pax bashing.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

iUBERdc said:


> I'm sick of this shit! These idiots can't put the pin in the right spot and expect us to find them like hide and seek. Unless it is a massive surge of 3.3x like this last weekend, I'm going to the pick up locaion with a quick text saying I'm here. Not in my car by 5.5 mins, I'm out! I'm not calling to see if you are coming or where you are. I can't deal with this stress anymore.


If you think that is stressful, dont' ever work as a wedding photographer, which I did for 13 years. uber is a cake walk compared to it. Jeez, this job is so laid back, I can't believe a gig is as easy as this one ever existed.

Lighten up, dude, what's up with not wanting to contact the rider? Are you that uptight?


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

5 mins and 10 seconds: my wheels are rolling and I hear the sound of the cash register. No stress here!


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

SailingWithThe Breeze said:


> 5 mins and 10 seconds: my wheels are rolling and I hear the sound of the cash register. No stress here!


It is so pathetic that Fuber takes 25% of the cancel fee. Lyft lets you have all 5$ but problem is most Lyft people are curbside or out by 1 min so it is rare to get a cancel fee. Fuber pax are easy to cancel on, most push the 5 mins!


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

SMH.... Everytime I read these threads, I just shake my head... Jeez people, it is not that freaking difficult. have you ever wondered how much money you leave on the table?? For the lousy 5.00 cancellation fee, (Net 3.75) in my area. And it still took me the same amount of time to drive there. Wait, and now I am leaving with practically nothing and have to wait for my next ping...

I would rather make the effort, call the passanger and get them in my car. You are not making money if you are not loaded with a passanger.


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

Mattio41 said:


> SMH.... Everytime I read these threads, I just shake my head... Jeez people, it is not that freaking difficult. have you ever wondered how much money you leave on the table?? For the lousy 5.00 cancellation fee, (Net 3.75) in my area. And it still took me the same amount of time to drive there. Wait, and now I am leaving with practically nothing and have to wait for my next ping...
> 
> I would rather make the effort, call the passanger and get them in my car. You are not making money if you are not loaded with a passanger.


In my small town, most rides are minimum trips so the cancel fee actually makes more than almost 33% of the trips I make and I bet the pax will not waste the next fuber's time


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Mattio41 said:


> SMH.... Everytime I read these threads, I just shake my head... Jeez people, it is not that freaking difficult. have you ever wondered how much money you leave on the table?? For the lousy 5.00 cancellation fee, (Net 3.75) in my area. And it still took me the same amount of time to drive there. Wait, and now I am leaving with practically nothing and have to wait for my next ping...
> 
> I would rather make the effort, call the passanger and get them in my car. You are not making money if you are not loaded with a passanger.


I usually make the effort to contact. But staying or leaving is always a judgment call. How likely is this to be a good ride? How likely am I to get another quick ping? If it's a crappy gated apartment complex and I call and it goes to voicemail I'll get out of there ASAP.


----------



## Jagent (Jan 29, 2017)

AVLien said:


> A few hours after I posted this, I ended up 1.7 miles from the correct pick up location. This is my route from the place the app took me to the actual location of the pax:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't really care who's fault it is. Uber doesn't pay me enough to play Where's Waldo with finding pax. I drive to the pin. They got 5 minutes to find my car. Phone calls and text are not included. This ain't rocket science.

If Uber doesn't like it, they can raise min fare to about $12 and make it worth my time. As it stands, we make more off a cancel than a short fare.


----------



## Spinn (Feb 21, 2017)

Had this lovely request on Saturday night. He was actually at the casino, but dropped the pin on the offramp to avoid surge. 
Obviously I did not stop here at 3 a.m. in the bowels of Baltimore city. 
I called to confirm his location and cancelled!
Too bad I missed the cancel fee because I wasn't hanging out on the ramp under a bridge!


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

Spinn said:


> View attachment 106507
> View attachment 106508
> 
> Had this lovely request on Saturday night. He was actually at the casino, but dropped the pin on the offramp to avoid surge.
> ...


Looks like you could have gotten robbed, raped or killed under that bridge and no one would ever find you!


----------



## SailingWithThe Breeze (Feb 22, 2017)

Mattio41 said:


> SMH.... Everytime I read these threads, I just shake my head... Jeez people, it is not that freaking difficult. have you ever wondered how much money you leave on the table?? For the lousy 5.00 cancellation fee, (Net 3.75) in my area. And it still took me the same amount of time to drive there. Wait, and now I am leaving with practically nothing and have to wait for my next ping...
> 
> I would rather make the effort, call the passanger and get them in my car. You are not making money if you are not loaded with a passanger.


I understand your viewpoint and on Lyft, in order to receive the $5 canx fee, you are required to call the passenger at the 5-min point to see where they are at. I do call them, and I call them right at the 5-min point. I don't play the waiting game though unless it is absolutely in my best interest. The first day I started, I waited 14 minutes for a pick-up at Wal-Mart after they kept repeatedly telling me they were wrapping things up at the register and would be out in less than 30 seconds. At 14 mins I finally cancelled and drove away. That was 9 minutes too long.

A good trick for Lyft users is after you tap/confirm that you arrived and the countdown timer starts, you can actually see where the passenger is going and it is annotated by a faded pink routing line that shows you the way. The primary use, I assume, is to get a head-start on knowing where you're going to take them while you are waiting on them. I use this on every pick-up to plan my routing to exit their neighborhood and familiarize myself with the routing/destination before the pax ever gets to the car. But a tertiary benefit is recognizing if it is a min-fare ride and then using that info to determine just how long you want to wait past the 5-min waiting period. In my case, the min-fare for my area is $2.25. So if they are still drying their hair or eating their cereal, it is far more beneficial to wait 5 mins, try calling them, and then collect $5 as you drive away.

Yes, it's worth your time to balance it all out. Just yesterday I was in an area that I suspected was PrimeTime and I saw that the ride was approx 10-miles long. And yes, I waited until they came out at the 8-min point. Sometimes it does pay. But more often than not, it doesn't.


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Mattio41 said:


> SMH.... Everytime I read these threads, I just shake my head... Jeez people, it is not that freaking difficult. have you ever wondered how much money you leave on the table?? For the lousy 5.00 cancellation fee, (Net 3.75) in my area. And it still took me the same amount of time to drive there. Wait, and now I am leaving with practically nothing and have to wait for my next ping...
> 
> I would rather make the effort, call the passanger and get them in my car. You are not making money if you are not loaded with a passanger.


Agree.

Folks, the purpose of the exercise is to *EARN MONEY*...not to police or punish procrastinators!

There are a ton of variables that I consider, depending on the circumstances. What time of day is it? Is it busy or slow? Is it surging?

Example: This morning, I got a ping a few blocks away at about 8 AM. Monday morning 8 AM, in this neighborhood, I'm guessing this is an airport run -- not a great distance, probably $8-$10 payout. But the airport is not a bad place to be at 8:30 AM, because I'll probably get a ride from there quickly into one of two areas which will be both boosted and surging.

It's a pin-drop in a condo complex, but thankfully there is no gate -- and the address is a narrow range of addresses so I'm pretty confident that I am very close to the pax's actual location. I call them.

First words out of his mouth are, _"Oh we're not ready. I wanted to schedule for 10 AM, but couldn't figure out how to do it." _

He's all apologetic and is telling his wife to hurry up. A door opens right in front of me, and there he is, phone in hand, suitcases in the doorway. Mama finally gets ready after 5-6 minutes (probably 8-9 minutes since arrival), and they come out and load the suitcases.

But they're not going to the airport, they're going on a cruise. Ok, so port run -- $15-$18 from their house. Uh, no -- not PortMiami...Port Everglades in Fort Lauderdale.

So..._what could have been a $3.75 payout_ for a legitimate cancellation became a *$38+$10 tip payout*. And super-nice people, taking their first cruise and their first Uber ride. They had fun and I had fun. Best ride of my day -- both financially and otherwise.


----------



## Transportador (Sep 15, 2015)

In downtown San Francisco where GPS signal is actually all messed up, i don't care whose fault it is that the pin location for the pick up is not correct. Even when pax call me to say they are around the block, it is difficult to get to them because of traffic, one way streets, hills, trains, buses etc. I always cancel and move on quickly to grab the next ping. I totally agree that pax in car is worth more than cancel fees. Plus completed trips (not cancelled) count toward bonuses if you get any in your market. So I'm busy trying to complete rides. Anything that gets in the way is a cancellation.


----------



## Spinn (Feb 21, 2017)

iUBERdc said:


> Looks like you could have gotten robber, raped or killed under that brodge and no one would ever find you!


It was definitely creepy. Didn't hit the breaks, just got the he'll outta there!


----------



## Andre Benjamin 6000 (Nov 11, 2016)

Bean said:


> No offense but that's all you should have been doing in the first place. *Go to pin, wait 5, leave.* No call, no text, just leave. They have your car make/model, location, picture, tag, two ways to contact you, everything! There's no need to hold their hand, it's already being held.


Couldn't have said it better my friend!


----------



## Fishchris (Aug 31, 2016)

Oscar Levant said:


> If you think that is stressful, dont' ever work as a wedding photographer, which I did for 13 years. uber is a cake walk compared to it. Jeez, this job is so laid back, I can't believe a gig is as easy as this one ever existed.
> 
> Lighten up, dude, what's up with not wanting to contact the rider? Are you that uptight?


I am a fine art photographer..... But you could not pay me enough to do wedding photography ! In fact, id want $200 just to be at a wedding without my camera !
People photography sucks ! Pays good though.


----------



## gonchys (Nov 16, 2016)

If there is no surge I always lock the door and leave and get the non show fee.If there is surge <i waite 5 and depends what surge I wait a litle more.


----------



## Doowop (Jul 10, 2016)

Andre Benjamin 6000 said:


> Couldn't have said it better my friend!


Had a ping today. At arrival uber notified pax, then i did as well. Heard nothing so I started 5 min timer. At 5+ min I went back to uber app.....Trip was simply gone from screen like it never happened. ???


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

gonchys said:


> If there is no surge I always lock the door and leave and get the non show fee.If there is surge <i waite 5 and depends what surge I wait a litle more.


Haha I had a 3.5 surge once and the pin was off by .5 miles, I went and found them! Was too good a surge to pass by in my market and I waited a long while to finally even get that request with ants everywhere! The other potential pax were waiting it out. Surges def make up for a longer wait time


----------



## cakoo10 (Dec 30, 2016)

Mattio41 said:


> SMH.... Everytime I read these threads, I just shake my head... Jeez people, it is not that freaking difficult. have you ever wondered how much money you leave on the table?? For the lousy 5.00 cancellation fee, (Net 3.75) in my area. And it still took me the same amount of time to drive there. Wait, and now I am leaving with practically nothing and have to wait for my next ping...
> 
> I would rather make the effort, call the passanger and get them in my car. You are not making money if you are not loaded with a passanger.


I don't blame those for cancelling and leaving because of pure dignity and respect. Nobody should wait excessively. On the other hand, waiting an extra 2 minutes can be the difference between $25 and $3.50. Hhhhmmmm


----------



## GT500KR (Jan 30, 2017)

Iceagetlc said:


> 5.5 minutes? You're generous. I'm 4.5 minutes then driving away for .5 minutes.


At 4 min turn flashers off lock doors kill headlights, activate fogs DO NOT ANSWER PHONE, put car in D, activate Headlights pull up to next safe corner. At 5 min cancel, go off line for 1 min. Reset.



GT500KR said:


> At 4 min turn flashers off lock doors kill headlights, activate fogs DO NOT ANSWER PHONE, put car in D, activate Headlights pull up to next safe corner. At 5 min cancel, go off line for 1 min. Reset.


Surge rule Exception. Call cust, Only time you do this! When they answer say "Hello can you hear me." If they say yes say. This is Uber Cust serv.SFO, we are having a cell tower issue, can you please verify your pickup address? Once this is done say, Thank you could you please verify your destination? Less than 2 miles or too drunk thank and cancel. If good ride tell them arrival est,color and make of car and thank them again. You can assess their attitude drunkeness and willingness to be cooperative.


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

GT500KR said:


> At 4 min turn flashers off lock doors kill headlights, activate fogs DO NOT ANSWER PHONE, put car in D, activate Headlights pull up to next safe corner. At 5 min cancel, go off line for 1 min. Reset.


When I am one minute away, I flip the "I have arrived" over. It takes up to a minute for Uber's "your car has arrived" to be rec'd by pax. (Much of the time I see toes on the curb when I arrive because of this)
I go to the timer and turn it on.
When I get there (a minute later) I send a "Your Uber car has arrived" text.
I go back to the timer ... When timer says there is 15 seconds left I send a text "Sorry. Cant wait, busy nite. Please re-order when you are ready." 
Flip over to the ap, and canx, and hit the gas.
,,, And if they ping you again, do not accept


----------



## MonkeyTOES (Oct 18, 2016)

All I do is wait for 5 min. If pax doesn't come out on time, I put my sign up while driving away "uber misses you"


----------



## to vono (Feb 3, 2016)

Iceagetlc said:


> 5.5 minutes? You're generous. I'm 4.5 minutes then driving away for .5 minutes.


Exactly, the Correct Strategy!!


----------



## Iamkar33m (Feb 21, 2017)

Technically, the timer starts when you see the "Rider has been notified" banner on your screen. This can be before you even manage to position/park yourself. I have a little countdown timer set to 5 minutes that I hit "start" as soon as I see that rider notification banner.


----------



## to vono (Feb 3, 2016)

iUBERdc said:


> How do you get the cancel fee? I heard even a few secs off and uberr might not pay. I leave a half min buffer


use the stopwatch function on your watch...start it right when u swipe on arrive...uber pays at 5 min 0 seconds mark for NoShow cancels


----------



## dnlbaboof (Nov 13, 2015)

riders are so inconsiderate, youre in a strip mall with 20 different places, send a text which store youre at!!!!!!! makes things so much quicker


----------



## to vono (Feb 3, 2016)

Jagent said:


> I don't really care who's fault it is. Uber doesn't pay me enough to play Where's Waldo with finding pax. I drive to the pin. They got 5 minutes to find my car. Phone calls and text are not included. This ain't rocket science.
> 
> If Uber doesn't like it, they can raise min fare to about $12 and make it worth my time. As it stands, we make more off a cancel than a short fare.


Yup!!


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

iUBERdc said:


> It is so pathetic that Fuber takes 25% of the cancel fee. Lyft lets you have all 5$ but problem is most Lyft people are curbside or out by 1 min so it is rare to get a cancel fee. Fuber pax are easy to cancel on, most push the 5 mins!


Actually. ... Lyft terms now say they CAN charge commission on cancels, or withhold line cancels entirely.

Whatever that actually means



Mattio41 said:


> SMH.... Everytime I read these threads, I just shake my head... Jeez people, it is not that freaking difficult. have you ever wondered how much money you leave on the table?? For the lousy 5.00 cancellation fee, (Net 3.75) in my area. And it still took me the same amount of time to drive there. Wait, and now I am leaving with practically nothing and have to wait for my next ping...
> 
> I would rather make the effort, call the passanger and get them in my car. You are not making money if you are not loaded with a passanger.


I am not making money for 2.5 hours in the day if I wait for 30 pax times 5 minutes

Nope... but I ****DO**** have my enormous arse sticking into traffic with flashers on just beggin':

"Kick me"
"Please please fine me"

For OVER THREE HOURS. Per day. If we follow your suggestion and wait more....actually, maybe 4 hours if we count the ones who never show at all.


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

Adieu said:


> For OVER THREE HOURS. Per day. If we follow your suggestion and wait more....actually, maybe 4 hours if we count the ones who never show at all.


Actually, you may have missed me say this on several occasions. I am very proactive in moving my PAX along. The moment I receive the Ping, I look to see how far away I am. I will almost immediately call the PAX, introduce themselves, and ask them to verify their exact pick up location. Once I have verified location, I then inform them I will be arriving in X minutes, and to please start preparing their party for departure. As I am pulling up to the location, I send a standard text, that I have arrived to pick them up.

I rarely wait longer than 60 seconds to get a pax into the vehicle now by doing this. I keep my wheels turning, and I communicated in a clear manner with my PAX, where I am, and what I am driving, and to be looking for me. If I know it is a crowded area, I will call them as I am entering the location, and guide myself in, or to a safe location and guide them to me.

But reading these threads of "I refuse to call, and screw them" just sounds so stupid to me, where with just an ounce of effort, you can get your PAX ready. It is a simple philosophy... Take control of the situation. And after you have done all this, and your PAX, has not answered, acknowledged, etc... Than by all means, Hit cancel, and collect fee.


----------



## Iamkar33m (Feb 21, 2017)

Mattio41 said:


> Actually, you may have missed me say this on several occasions. I am very proactive in moving my PAX along. The moment I receive the Ping, I look to see how far away I am. I will almost immediately call the PAX, introduce themselves, and ask them to verify their exact pick up location. Once I have verified location, I then inform them I will be arriving in X minutes, and to please start preparing their party for departure. As I am pulling up to the location, I send a standard text, that I have arrived to pick them up.
> 
> I rarely wait longer than 60 seconds to get a pax into the vehicle now by doing this. I keep my wheels turning, and I communicated in a clear manner with my PAX, where I am, and what I am driving, and to be looking for me. If I know it is a crowded area, I will call them as I am entering the location, and guide myself in, or to a safe location and guide them to me.
> 
> But reading these threads of "I refuse to call, and screw them" just sounds so stupid to me, where with just an ounce of effort, you can get your PAX ready. It is a simple philosophy... Take control of the situation. And after you have done all this, and your PAX, has not answered, acknowledged, etc... Than by all means, Hit cancel, and collect fee.


You're way too kind... we're dealing with grown adults here, not toddlers.


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

Iamkar33m said:


> You're way too kind... we're dealing with grown adults here, not toddlers.


Treat them like toddlers, and get your way. I want my wheels turning, not sitting idle. IF people are happy collecting a lousy cancellation fee versus actually getting the ride so be it. I am more than happy to get them in my car, and capture the dollars.


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

Fishchris said:


> I am a fine art photographer..... But you could not pay me enough to do wedding photography ! In fact, id want $200 just to be at a wedding without my camera !
> People photography sucks ! Pays good though.


Yes, wedding photography is probably the most difficult form of photography, but it was 13 beautiful years of self employment (real self-employment, the kind where no one can fire you), about $40K a year after expenses, only 2 or three shoots per month, and tons of free time, though I spent about 4 hours a day tweaking images on a computer,about 3 days per week., still, lots more free time than Uber. 
The only reason I'm not doing it now is that my lower back doesn't allow me to stand for more than 2 hours.


----------



## to vono (Feb 3, 2016)

Mattio41 said:


> Actually, you may have missed me say this on several occasions. I am very proactive in moving my PAX along. The moment I receive the Ping, I look to see how far away I am. I will almost immediately call the PAX, introduce themselves, and ask them to verify their exact pick up location. Once I have verified location, I then inform them I will be arriving in X minutes, and to please start preparing their party for departure. As I am pulling up to the location, I send a standard text, that I have arrived to pick them up.
> 
> I rarely wait longer than 60 seconds to get a pax into the vehicle now by doing this. I keep my wheels turning, and I communicated in a clear manner with my PAX, where I am, and what I am driving, and to be looking for me. If I know it is a crowded area, I will call them as I am entering the location, and guide myself in, or to a safe location and guide them to me.
> 
> But reading these threads of "I refuse to call, and screw them" just sounds so stupid to me, where with just an ounce of effort, you can get your PAX ready. It is a simple philosophy... Take control of the situation. And after you have done all this, and your PAX, has not answered, acknowledged, etc... Than by all means, Hit cancel, and collect fee.


What do u do when PAX don't answer phone?


----------



## Iamkar33m (Feb 21, 2017)

to vono said:


> What do u do when PAX don't answer phone?


It's likely another driver luring you out of the queue. Cancel.


----------



## Billy Uber (Jan 24, 2017)

You are exactly right this is the only way to operate. We have a couple of late night districts here in KC and for girls coming out of the bars they want to be on the phone to you to be able to get to their ride as fast and safely as they can. If I have made contact with the Pax and given an ETA I will call them again when I get with in a minute of them. This cuts down on downtime tremendously. If I call and no answer in route I will try up to three times to get an answer, if no answer I will cancel and use the reason other or if I was close, rider no show. I have been cancelled enough by Pax to far outweigh or even feel the slightest bit guilty of cancelling them.


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

to vono said:


> What do u do when PAX don't answer phone?


Depending on time of day and location. If early, and no surge, I will drive to location. Send my I am here text, and after 5 minutes, no show, I cancel. If in the middle of a surge and late night bar crowd getting out, and no answer, I cancel. Not going to sit in the middle of the rush hoping they will find me.

What has been becoming a problem, is that many PAX dont want to answer phones, ecase drivers who call and ask where they are going and if they dont like the ride, they cancel on the PAX. So to answer your question, it does depend on the situation and where I am at. But I will make every attempt to get them in if possible.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

Only ants call pax. 
I rather a 3.75 fee for zero miles driven and 5 minutes wait, specially in crowded areas


----------



## JimKE (Oct 28, 2016)

Iamkar33m said:


> You're way too kind... we're dealing with grown adults here, not toddlers.


Your market must be WAY different from ours!


----------



## OPTIONCB (Feb 20, 2017)

SailingWithThe Breeze said:


> I understand your viewpoint and on Lyft, in order to receive the $5 canx fee, you are required to call the passenger at the 5-min point to see where they are at. I do call them, and I call them right at the 5-min point. I don't play the waiting game though unless it is absolutely in my best interest. The first day I started, I waited 14 minutes for a pick-up at Wal-Mart after they kept repeatedly telling me they were wrapping things up at the register and would be out in less than 30 seconds. At 14 mins I finally cancelled and drove away. That was 9 minutes too long.
> 
> A good trick for Lyft users is after you tap/confirm that you arrived and the countdown timer starts, you can actually see where the passenger is going and it is annotated by a faded pink routing line that shows you the way. The primary use, I assume, is to get a head-start on knowing where you're going to take them while you are waiting on them. I use this on every pick-up to plan my routing to exit their neighborhood and familiarize myself with the routing/destination before the pax ever gets to the car. But a tertiary benefit is recognizing if it is a min-fare ride and then using that info to determine just how long you want to wait past the 5-min waiting period. In my case, the min-fare for my area is $2.25. So if they are still drying their hair or eating their cereal, it is far more beneficial to wait 5 mins, try calling them, and then collect $5 as you drive away.
> 
> Yes, it's worth your time to balance it all out. Just yesterday I was in an area that I suspected was PrimeTime and I saw that the ride was approx 10-miles long. And yes, I waited until they came out at the 8-min point. Sometimes it does pay. But more often than not, it doesn't.


great ideas here! i shared the Lyft tip today as well which made me much happier on a cancel that a PAX was really delaying me
on coming out. went above and beyond to get them in the car but when i saw they were going 3 miles with Lyft Plus i bailed... if the little pink line isn't long, i am gone?


----------



## Muskogee Man (Jul 13, 2015)

iUBERdc said:


> I'm sick of this shit! These idiots can't put the pin in the right spot and expect us to find them like hide and seek. Unless it is a massive surge of 3.3x like this last weekend, I'm going to the pick up locaion with a quick text saying I'm here. Not in my car by 5.5 mins, I'm out! I'm not calling to see if you are coming or where you are. I can't deal with this stress anymore.


I would recommend logging out after that. Because they may pick you back up and you will get a bad ratting.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

OPTIONCB said:


> great ideas here! i shared the Lyft tip today as well which made me much happier on a cancel that a PAX was really delaying me
> on coming out. went above and beyond to get them in the car but when i saw they were going 3 miles with Lyft Plus i bailed... if the little pink line isn't long, i am gone?


Your version still has the pink lime before starting trip?

What system and county?


----------



## 781623 (Nov 17, 2016)

Mattio41 said:


> SMH.... Everytime I read these threads, I just shake my head... Jeez people,... Wait, and now I am leaving with practically nothing and have to wait for my next ping...
> 
> I would rather make the effort, call the passanger and get them in my car. You are not making money if you are not loaded with a passanger.


I waited 6 minutes on my last pickup late one night for a $4.50 fare. Plus the pax asked me to stop by the convenient store, LoL... I got a free hotdog, soda and a $20 tip.


----------



## Iceagetlc (Nov 26, 2016)

Just tonight I took a pool, hit cancel future riders, he didn't show up and in 1:50 I was outtie 5000 $4 richer.

I love pool sometimes.


----------



## rickasmith98 (Sep 26, 2016)

Am trying to become better about not enabling people to call too early for a ride when they aren't ready, by me waiting so long. Have done that many times and it's doing no one any favors. Yes, you're right, many times the fare would be more and maybe the rider might show up at 6 minutes or 7 but if every rider makes us wait 7 minutes, look how much time in a night that ends up being. On a busy night it could easily eat up an hour or more of your availability which results in missed trips. Have had peeps call for a ride while they are still getting their hair done in a salon or (same passenger), call for a ride while her nails are still being "manicured". She always replies "I'll be out shortly". My ass will be gone.


----------



## OPTIONCB (Feb 20, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Your version still has the pink lime before starting trip?
> 
> What system and county?


I am using IPHONE and am in Dallas


----------



## Mattio41 (Sep 19, 2016)

rickasmith98 said:


> Am trying to become better about not enabling people to call too early for a ride when they aren't ready, by me waiting so long. Have done that many times and it's doing no one any favors. Yes, you're right, many times the fare would be more and maybe the rider might show up at 6 minutes or 7 but if every rider makes us wait 7 minutes, look how much time in a night that ends up being. On a busy night it could easily eat up an hour or more of your availability which results in missed trips. Have had peeps call for a ride while they are still getting their hair done in a salon or (same passenger), call for a ride while her nails are still being "manicured". She always replies "I'll be out shortly". My ass will be gone.


I have had similar situations. it is usually dispatched when I call and say I will be arriving in 2-3 minutes. And if the they tell me they are not ready, I just ask them to please cancel and they won't be charged (As long as it is within the 5 minutes) and to call for a driver when they are ready to leave.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

It's really pretty simple and can be fairly stress free. Upon arrival send the following text, _Uber out front, Thanks -_ This gets them out within a minute or two 99% of the time. Because, it does a few things. 1 - Text uses SMS rather than Data for both send and receive. Your Data or their's could be lagging and passenger is not notified you have Arrived (many passengers say _Thanks, Uber app said you were still X amount of minutes away_). 2 - If App has sent you to wrong house or location and passenger is standing in front of where they think you are coming to, they know immediately something is wrong and either text you back or call you. 3 - It gets they butts moving if they are dragging their feet.

Just like passenger should not trust that pushing a button gets a driver to the exact spot, neither should we assume the app has sent us to the right spot. Call passenger if and when anything seems _off_ with the pickup spot. I save a good 20-30 minutes a night doing this. Which lets me do another 1-3 trips. Time is money. I'm invested if I had to drive 4-6 minutes to pick them up, then another 2-5 minutes wait. I want that fare and do not rely on Uber or passenger to figure out my situation.


----------



## OPTIONCB (Feb 20, 2017)

I have definitely noticed when I run the rider app and driver app at the same time, my car is about 1 miles behind where I really am. So, I am always quick to pop the "I've arrived" notification to get "toes on the curb!"


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

OPTIONCB said:


> I have definitely noticed when I run the rider app and driver app at the same time, my car is about 1 miles behind where I really am. So, I am always quick to pop the "I've arrived" notification to get "toes on the curb!"


Well, that will make you feel better...but if passenger's data is lagging they still may not see it for a few minutes...TEXT


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

OPTIONCB said:


> I have definitely noticed when I run the rider app and driver app at the same time, my car is about 1 miles behind where I really am. So, I am always quick to pop the "I've arrived" notification to get "toes on the curb!"


Smart.....


----------



## OPTIONCB (Feb 20, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Well, that will make you feel better...but if passenger's data is lagging they still may not see it for a few minutes...TEXT


Yes, I try to go maybe a step further and when I get the ping, send the initial text that "This is XXXX, your underpaid UBER driver, I am about x minutes away, driving xxxxx, will have flashers on, etc." That at least jump starts them I am coming, then hit arrive about a minute before I do. But sheesh If I am 7 minutes away, be ready in 7 minutes for god's sake. I overcommunicate and then dont feel bad on the cancel..."


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

And on the subject, what is it with Chinese in shopping centers wandering off from their pin location in hopes of being found?


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

OPTIONCB said:


> Yes, I try to go maybe a step further and when I get the ping, send the initial text that "This is XXXX, your underpaid UBER driver, I am about x minutes away, driving xxxxx, will have flashers on, etc." That at least jump starts them I am coming, then hit arrive about a minute before I do. But sheesh If I am 7 minutes away, be ready in 7 minutes for god's sake. I overcommunicate and then dont feel bad on the cancel..."


Good on you for texting as you are inbound, but you are not getting my main point here. Even if you push Notify of Arrival button, the passenger too many times is not notified. Either due to the App not functioning efficiently or yours/their data lagging and not sending/receiving. Since I began texting upon arrival over a year ago, I have maybe waited .01% of the time more than 1-2 minutes for those who are not already outside. 

Before I started doing that, maybe 20% of my riders would come out and say, _Oh man, this thing still says you are two minutes away._



PrestonT said:


> And on the subject, what is it with Chinese in shopping centers wandering off from their pin location in hopes of being found?


What you never heard of Genghis Khan?


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Good on you for texting as you are inbound, but you are not getting my main point here. Even if you push Notify of Arrival button, the passenger too many times is not notified. Either due to the App not functioning efficiently or yours/their data lagging and not sending/receiving. Since I began texting upon arrival over a year ago, I have maybe waited .01% of the time more than 1-2 minutes for those who are not already outside.
> 
> Before I started doing that, maybe 20% of my riders would come out and say, _Oh man, this thing still says you are two minutes away._


Your argument bolsters his point, though. If he notifies two minutes early, and there is a two minute lag, then pax gets notification as he is pulling up. If he waits until Uber notifies them, then they don't get it until two minutes after he arrives. So he pings them early to normalize for the lag time.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

PrestonT said:


> Your argument bolsters his point, though. If he notifies two minutes early, and there is a two minute lag, then pax gets notification as he is pulling up. If he waits until Uber notifies them, then they don't get it until two minutes after he arrives. So he pings them early to normalize for the lag time.


Many of those that _push a button_ on an App to get a service, then let that App lead them through that service. And, just because some random stranger says I will be there in two minutes, does not mean said random stranger will be. Passenger looks at App and it says, _Your Driver will be here in X amount of minutes.
_
I'm not trying to fix Uber, just sharing what works for me in one of the busiest markets. I will do 25-30 trips in a night. Saving 2-3 minutes per trip with this...well, you get the point.

ADD: Passenger will come out when they are told to...Uber fails to tell them all to frequently is my point.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Many of those that _push a button_ on an App to get a service, then let that App lead them through that service. And, just because some random stranger says I will be there in two minutes, does not mean said random stranger will be. Passenger looks at App and it says, _Your Driver will be here in X amount of minutes.
> _
> I'm not trying to fix Uber, just sharing what works for me in one of the busiest markets. I will do 25-30 trips in a night. Saving 2-3 minutes per trip with this...well, you get the point.
> 
> ADD: Passenger will come out when they are told to...Uber fails to tell them all to frequently is my point.


Good lord, man, 30 trips in LA? I'd shoot myself.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> Many of those that _push a button_ on an App to get a service, then let that App lead them through that service. And, just because some random stranger says I will be there in two minutes, does not mean said random stranger will be. Passenger looks at App and it says, _Your Driver will be here in X amount of minutes.
> _
> I'm not trying to fix Uber, just sharing what works for me in one of the busiest markets. I will do 25-30 trips in a night. Saving 2-3 minutes per trip with this...well, you get the point.
> 
> ADD: Passenger will come out when they are told to...Uber fails to tell them all to frequently is my point.


DBL ADD: Do both if the driver likes...I just don't like texting on the way because I am usually driving there. And, looks like you are/were in the service...thanks for doing that...allows the freedom for us all to discuss these things openly. 



PrestonT said:


> Good lord, man, 30 trips in LA? I'd shoot myself.


I would think LV has got to keep you guys hopping as well...

Also, I pretty much only drive Fri/Sat nights (10 hours each) so that is part of the 'why.'


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> DBL ADD: Do both if the driver likes...I just don't like texting on the way because I am usually driving there. And, looks like you are/were in the service...thanks for doing that...allows the freedom for us all to discuss these things openly.
> 
> I would think LV has got to keep you guys hopping as well...
> 
> Also, I pretty much only drive Fri/Sat nights (10 hours each) so that is part of the 'why.'


Oh yeah, it's pretty constant. I just particularly abhor driving in LA. 10 gallons of cars in a 5 gallon tank.

PS I CAN'T text while I'm driving. I'm too old to handle that. I'm prone to calling the pax as soon as I get the ping if they are on the Strip. Gives me a chance to make sure they are where I am being sent, that they know the pickup spot, and to assess whether they are too drunk or obnoxious to pick up.


----------



## OPTIONCB (Feb 20, 2017)

UberLaLa said:


> Good on you for texting as you are inbound, but you are not getting my main point here. Even if you push Notify of Arrival button, the passenger too many times is not notified. Either due to the App not functioning efficiently or yours/their data lagging and not sending/receiving. Since I began texting upon arrival over a year ago, I have maybe waited .01% of the time more than 1-2 minutes for those who are not already outside.
> 
> Before I started doing that, maybe 20% of my riders would come out and say, _Oh man, this thing still says you are two minutes away._
> 
> What you never heard of Genghis Khan?


No, I get your point. We have to manage the system lag as best as possible to minimize wait time. I think I will add the "Out front..." text as well! Oh hell, I will call them when I get the ping and just stay on the phone! LOL... (I swear I have been tempted to do that!)


----------



## uberpete (Mar 22, 2017)

Waiting 5 min for a rider at a pub. I always send a text after three minutes describing where I'm at then I call at exactly 5 minutes and ask them if they're lost. She answers and say hi so I'm really sorry but when it notified me you were here I realized there is a pub with a very similar name in north scottsdale where I'm and you're in downtown Phoenix. Sorry about that! Waste. Of. Time. Especially when it was a surge ride and surge was gone after waiting.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

OPTIONCB said:


> No, I get your point. We have to manage the system lag as best as possible to minimize wait time. I think I will add the "Out front..." text as well! Oh hell, I will call them when I get the ping and just stay on the phone! LOL... (I swear I have been tempted to do that!)


I have done that if a pax was particularly clueless.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

PrestonT said:


> Oh yeah, it's pretty constant. I just particularly abhor driving in LA. 10 gallons of cars in a 5 gallon tank.
> 
> PS I CAN'T text while I'm driving. I'm too old to handle that. I'm prone to calling the pax as soon as I get the ping if they are on the Strip. Gives me a chance to make sure they are where I am being sent, that they know the pickup spot, and to assess whether they are too drunk or obnoxious to pick up.


Similar to picking up on Hollywood Blvd or Sunset...very smart and effective.


----------



## Iceagetlc (Nov 26, 2016)

People are acting like 5 minutes is the time you start texting and calling. No. 5 minutes is the time you leave. 2 or 3 minutes is when you should be worrying. I've never ordered an uber and not been by the door by the time it arrives. Ever. It just boggles my mind.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Iceagetlc said:


> People are acting like 5 minutes is the time you start texting and calling. No. 5 minutes is the time you leave. 2 or 3 minutes is when you should be worrying. I've never ordered an uber and not been by the door by the time it arrives. Ever. It just boggles my mind.


I Text the moment I Arrive. Call after 2 minutes if they aren't at my car or haven't replied to my Text. I'm gone at 5:01


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

OPTIONCB said:


> I have definitely noticed when I run the rider app and driver app at the same time, my car is about 1 miles behind where I really am. So, I am always quick to pop the "I've arrived" notification to get "toes on the curb!"


YUP.
That's the trick.
When I am one minute out, I push the "I have arrived" tab at the bottom, AND I start the clock.
Many times I have arrived to find "toes on the curb", and it gives me four minutes to cancel time after I arrive.


----------



## fiyawalker (Nov 23, 2015)

iUBERdc said:


> I'm sick of this shit! These idiots can't put the pin in the right spot and expect us to find them like hide and seek. Unless it is a massive surge of 3.3x like this last weekend, I'm going to the pick up locaion with a quick text saying I'm here. Not in my car by 5.5 mins, I'm out! I'm not calling to see if you are coming or where you are. I can't deal with this stress anymore.


I never ever call the pax unless it's a real nice surge (I only do UberSelect). I will sit for 5.5 mins and then cancel.


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

fiyawalker said:


> I never ever call the pax unless it's a real nice surge (I only do UberSelect). I will sit for 5.5 mins and then cancel.


My typical non-surge trip nets me about $10.00. If I cancel I make about $3.50 after Uber fees. It just doesn't make sense for me to not at least make the call.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

fiyawalker said:


> I never ever call the pax unless it's a real nice surge (I only do UberSelect). I will sit for 5.5 mins and then cancel.


Which means you have earned what, $4 for 10-15 minutes work..?


----------



## iUBERdc (Dec 28, 2016)

Coachman said:


> My typical non-surge trip nets me about $10.00. If I cancel I make about $3.50 after Uber fees. It just doesn't make sense for me to not at least make the call.


In my college town the average non surge is 3$ or maybe 5$. So now you know why I just don't care to wait anymore


----------



## Hokie92 (Mar 14, 2017)

Spinn said:


> View attachment 106507
> View attachment 106508
> 
> Had this lovely request on Saturday night. He was actually at the casino, but dropped the pin on the offramp to avoid surge.
> ...


I have been very patient with out of towners. Dummies don't tell me which door exactly that are at Rosemont casino. I am too patient with these cheapo Uber pax. I wait past 5 minutes. Even the cheapo Lyft line pax, I wait past the 1:50 minutes at O'Hare. I am too kind to these cheapo pax. I have no idea why I haven't quit.



Coachman said:


> I usually make the effort to contact. But staying or leaving is always a judgment call. How likely is this to be a good ride? How likely am I to get another quick ping? If it's a crappy gated apartment complex and I call and it goes to voicemail I'll get out of there ASAP.


Thanks for the tip.


----------

